# Your worst snowboarding injury



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

Just broke my collar bone, on my first day back. What have you done?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I died once. I'm like jesus only I don't heal people or walk on water.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are my injuries, all last season (my first):

1. Concussion
2. Hematoma on my ass about 3 inches in diameter
3. bruised my tailbone (still hurts a yr later when i sit for long periods of time)
4. sprained my knee
5. ice burn about 7 inches long 

Every time i hurt myself it just made me want it more. (I also did not have the right instruction) Should have been a sign I wasn't any good, but I refused to accept that.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

3 seasons ago i separated my shoulder on a wooden fence post, that's been a fun one to contend with ever since. 2 seasons ago i got a concussion with effects that lasted through the next summer, also fun to deal with. killed that year's grades and i could feel my IQ drop considerably for a long time.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

got hit by a out-of-control kid on skies. slammed into me, breaking my wrist. this was 4 days before my officer-training should have started in the airforce. shitty kid on skies!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

PaulyMolitor said:


> Just broke my collar bone, on my first day back. What have you done?


Licked a frozen metal flag pole.

How long you out of commission for?


BurtonAvenger said:


> I died once. I'm like jesus only I don't heal people or walk on water.


How do you board in those sandals?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Seperated my AC joint for the second season in a row. I did it 2 weeks ago and by far the worse injury. Before that, it was a broken tailbone. Both sucked though


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

My worst injury...in one fall I broke my wrist in 2 places fractured my forearm in 2 places and had 3 bone chips in my elbow.

When I used to work at WInter Park...1 death (guy had a heart attack going down the hill and then ran into a tree; 1 guy broke his right femur, hip, pelvic bone, dislocated his shoulder, right arm and wrist; A snowblader completely turned the bottom half of his leg around and then 2 more kids that died from brain injuries (mountain was closed for the season and some genius scholastic team took the lift up to eat at the restaurant, they saw the stack of willy bags; giant blue pads that wrap around the bottom of chair lift poles, and decided to ride one down a black diamond run, the 2 boys in front jumped off before they hit the chair lift pole, 2 poor girls on the back did not.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I got a hemorrhoid from spanking a knuckle last season...OUCH!!!


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

NYSnow said:


>


WTF is that.....damn....

only flesh wounds from snowboarding...the real damage has occurred wakeboarding......think I am done wakeboarding for a while........


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> WTF is that.....damn....


I caught a heelside edge, fell, and sustained an unstable wrist fracture on the first day of a 5 day trip to the Swiss Alps last season. Luckily my friend is an orthopedic surgeon and it surgically repaired with a locking plate when I got back home a few days later.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

my back is kinda fucked, going on 2 years


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

Fractured Vertabrae in my back about 5 years ago at breck....

I was just learning switch spins in the medium park so I went bs 5 of the first jump and then cab 3 off the second jump, well I should have speed checked inbetween but I way overshot the second jump and wasnt ready for the impact, went straight to sitting position and bang compression fracture. I didnt know it was fractured until the next summer when working landscaping it started bothering me, went to the chiropractor took some x-rays and had a comp frac. hasn't slowed me down too much but will probably bother me for the rest of my life. My biggest fear now is overshooting park jumps


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

well i was an idiot and hit a little kicker way faster than i should have. that had no landing zone what so ever. 

basically my legs collapsed. i kneed my self in the eye and my hand flew down and nailed me right in my junk


----------

